

Turning a bunch of numeric attributes into a single score - aothman
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27711982/turning-a-bunch-of-numeric-attributes-into-a-single-score/27745140

======
aothman
HiScore author here. HiScore allows domain experts to easily create and
maintain scores. It is currently being used by a major environmental non-
profit and by IES, a startup that assesses the safety and sustainability of
fracking wells.

The algorithm itself is a mashup of a paper I wrote for AAAI:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~aothman/splines.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~aothman/splines.pdf)
and this paper:
[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10543-005-0028-x](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10543-005-0028-x)

------
dreeves
Asker of the StackOverflow question here! (And payer of the 500-point bounty
to the author of HiScore, which I think is brilliant!) I'm excited about this
for the potential applications for personal (or startup) goal tracking, like
turning a bunch of constituent numbers into a single metric for how well
you're doing.

